

A safe replacement for the kerosene lamp. - hpeikemo
http://www.indiegogo.com/BrightProducts?a=1314890

======
anovikov
Nice try, but there is no way this will replace full-scale electrification. Of
course because there is a logarithmic utility of electric power per capita (as
with just about everything else), nice that someone captures say, 20% of value
of electrification for 5% of the price, by providing 0.01% of energy that
would be normally used in 'electric' society. But it only goes that far.

